# Snow chains for Atlas



## wroclaw (Dec 20, 2017)

With ski season here, I was considering buying snow chains for my SEL 4motion. Unfortunately the manual specifies that R16 rims/wheels only would be appropriate to install snow chains. This is odd as the Atlas comes with R18 and R20 only. Anybody would have an advice regarding chains for my R18 rims.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Peerless #ZT741 Cable Chains*

I just purchased the Peerless #ZT741 from Amazon for $95.00 as they fit the 255/50-20 Tires on my SEL Premium. I installed them on my driveway and drove down the street to see if they hit anywhere and they did not. For those of you saying “what a goof to drive on dry pavement”, I’d rather find out they don’t fit while at home than on a snowy mountain pass. I can also install them in ½ the time having done it once and that is important to me when it is cold.

These were about $30 more than others I saw, but I liked these as they are “spilt” in the middle allowing you to wrap them around the tire, connect once in the back, twice in the front and you are ready to add the tensioners. You do not have to “drive over the cable” to install. I also put a small tarp and gloves in the chain box to make the installation go easier.

This YouTube video shows the installation. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdROEAdoekE&feature=youtu.be

Hopefully with 4Motion this is just insurance and will never be needed.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

wroclaw said:


> With ski season here, I was considering buying snow chains for my SEL 4motion. Unfortunately the manual specifies that R16 rims/wheels only would be appropriate to install snow chains. This is odd as the Atlas comes with R18 and R20 only. Anybody would have an advice regarding chains for my R18 rims.


How about snow tires?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

edyvw said:


> How about snow tires?


You again......:screwy:


----------



## wroclaw (Dec 20, 2017)

Snow tires are a always a good idea.
Here in Washington though, the DOT requires the chains to be carried, depending on weather conditions, when traveling through the mountain passes. This includes AWD/AWD vehicle. 
Same with Mt. Rainier NP when driving in winter


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

wroclaw said:


> Snow tires are a always a good idea.
> Here in Washington though, the DOT requires the chains to be carried, depending on weather conditions, when traveling through the mountain passes. This includes AWD/AWD vehicle.
> Same with Mt. Rainier NP when driving in winter


Yes, they require chains in the car but not on the wheels. It is bit ridiculous that chains are required on AWD and snow tires for personal vehicles. CA for example clearly says that AWD and snow tires cars do not need chains. 
I would get snow tires snd cheapest chains you can find for show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

edyvw said:


> Yes, they require chains in the car but not on the wheels. It is bit ridiculous that chains are required on AWD and snow tires for personal vehicles. CA for example clearly says that AWD and snow tires cars do not need chains.
> I would get snow tires snd cheapest chains you can find for show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CA's definition of snow tires is not bearing the 3PMSF logo, but just the M+S. However though, snow chains still must be carried in the vehicle when in a chain control area, regardless if 4WD/AWD or 2WD.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

wroclaw said:


> With ski season here, I was considering buying snow chains for my SEL 4motion. Unfortunately the manual specifies that R16 rims/wheels only would be appropriate to install snow chains. This is odd as the Atlas comes with R18 and R20 only. Anybody would have an advice regarding chains for my R18 rims.


The irony is, 16" wheels won't clear the brakes on the Atlas. 17" is the minimum needed.

The safest approach for chains is also the most expensive, are Thule/Koenig K-summit. These mount to a lug bolt, and does not wrap around the rear of the tire.
http://www.vulcantire.com/cgi-bin/chainsearch.cgi?size=245/60-18&f=KonigKSummit_l.htm&ver=3


THe lowest priced package at TireRack is around $800 for 245/70R17 Firestone Winterforce 2.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> CA's definition of snow tires is not bearing the 3PMSF logo, but just the M+S. However though, snow chains still must be carried in the vehicle when in a chain control area, regardless if 4WD/AWD or 2WD.


You are right. When I lived in CA I probably observed some other provision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> The irony is, 16" wheels won't clear the brakes on the Atlas. 17" is the minimum needed.
> 
> The safest approach for chains is also the most expensive, are Thule/Koenig K-summit. These mount to a lug bolt, and does not wrap around the rear of the tire.
> http://www.vulcantire.com/cgi-bin/chainsearch.cgi?size=245/60-18&f=KonigKSummit_l.htm&ver=3
> ...


Lol, VW and it’s manual. Same with oil. In some cars VW504.00/507.00 in booklet, VW502.00 on oil cap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wroclaw (Dec 20, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> The irony is, 16" wheels won't clear the brakes on the Atlas. 17" is the minimum needed.
> 
> The safest approach for chains is also the most expensive, are Thule/Koenig K-summit. These mount to a lug bolt, and does not wrap around the rear of the tire.
> http://www.vulcantire.com/cgi-bin/chainsearch.cgi?size=245/60-18&f=KonigKSummit_l.htm&ver=3
> ...


Thanks for the advise. The price of close to $600 is quite steep though.
Etrailer web site lists several snow chains that supposed to fit the Atlas, but I'm not sure how reliable the information is. I liked the Konig XG12 Pro and will visit the authorized the Konig dealer in Seattle to make sure they are the right ones.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

wroclaw said:


> Thanks for the advise. The price of close to $600 is quite steep though.
> Etrailer web site lists several snow chains that supposed to fit the Atlas, but I'm not sure how reliable the information is. I liked the Konig XG12 Pro and will visit the authorized the Konig dealer in Seattle to make sure they are the right ones.


Is your tire size 245/ 60 R18? That is standard tire in midsize appliance SUV segment. There should be numerous options if you looking just by tire size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Chris4789 said:


> I just purchased the Peerless #ZT741 from Amazon for $95.00 as they fit the 255/50-20 Tires on my SEL Premium. I installed them on my driveway and drove down the street to see if they hit anywhere and they did not. For those of you saying “what a goof to drive on dry pavement”, I’d rather find out they don’t fit while at home than on a snowy mountain pass. I can also install them in ½ the time having done it once and that is important to me when it is cold.
> 
> These were about $30 more than others I saw, but I liked these as they are “spilt” in the middle allowing you to wrap them around the tire, connect once in the back, twice in the front and you are ready to add the tensioners. You do not have to “drive over the cable” to install. I also put a small tarp and gloves in the chain box to make the installation go easier.
> 
> ...


These are on Slickdeals front page at Amazon today. Including the newer Super Z6 chains which I just bought for $61. Got Passat chains for $38.


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

Chris4789 said:


> I just purchased the Peerless #ZT741 from Amazon for $95.00 as they fit the 255/50-20 Tires on my SEL Premium. I installed them on my driveway and drove down the street to see if they hit anywhere and they did not. For those of you saying “what a goof to drive on dry pavement”, I’d rather find out they don’t fit while at home than on a snowy mountain pass. I can also install them in ½ the time having done it once and that is important to me when it is cold.
> 
> These were about $30 more than others I saw, but I liked these as they are “spilt” in the middle allowing you to wrap them around the tire, connect once in the back, twice in the front and you are ready to add the tensioners. You do not have to “drive over the cable” to install. I also put a small tarp and gloves in the chain box to make the installation go easier.
> 
> ...


Why did you choose the ZT741 when the fitment guide recommends the ZT735 for the 255/50-20 tire? I am about to order too, but want to order the correct one...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

is95a said:


> Why did you choose the ZT741 when the fitment guide recommends the ZT735 for the 255/50-20 tire? I am about to order too, but want to order the correct one...


the peerless site shows the 741 size for 255/50r20


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> the peerless site shows the 741 size for 255/50r20


SZ441 Also fits if you want the newer Z6 (6mm clearance) version over the LT.

https://www.peerlesschain.com/tire-chain-finder/traction/tirechains


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CobaltSky said:


> SZ441 Also fits if you want the newer Z6 (6mm clearance) version over the LT.


So does the Z-579, 0232605 Auto-Trac, and a few more non-S-class chains.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> So does the Z-579, 0232605 Auto-Trac, and a few more non-S-class chains.


Would non class S chains be ok on an Atlas? Chains supposedly have better grip than the cables, but I'd worry about clearance issues.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CobaltSky said:


> Would non class S chains be ok on an Atlas? Chains supposedly have better grip than the cables, but I'd worry about clearance issues.


I doubt it and installation would be more difficult. Maybe if you added spacers to provide more clearance 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but someone here mentioned the konig snow chains. Are these allowed in the manual while all other chains are restricted on 18s?

I live in Socal and planning on a trip to grand canyon/zion canyon and bear bigs in the future. Not sure what my options are on the chain.
Are snow tires the only option here? 

I have 2018 SEL FWD


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

johnxkrn said:


> I know this is an old thread but someone here mentioned the konig snow chains. Are these allowed in the manual while all other chains are restricted on 18s?
> 
> I live in Socal and planning on a trip to grand canyon/zion canyon and bear bigs in the future. Not sure what my options are on the chain.
> Are snow tires the only option here?
> ...


In ca FWD in a chain control means you have to run chains

Thule/k-summit is your best bet and quite pricey

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

darn it.. haha

anyone heard of Tire socks?

https://shopautosock.mcgeecompany.com/passenger-autosock-697/p24425/?from=245-60r18


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

johnxkrn said:


> darn it.. haha
> 
> anyone heard of Tire socks?
> 
> https://shopautosock.mcgeecompany.com/passenger-autosock-697/p24425/?from=245-60r18


I was going to say not approved by Caltrans, but they have been approved this year.

They are a cheaper alternative but you might get dirty installing them, like any other chain that wraps around the back of the tire.

Best to practice installing them before you go on your trip, to get familiar with them.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

edyvw said:


> the car but not on the wheels. It is bit ridiculous that chains are required on AWD and snow tires for personal vehicles. CA for ex





Chris4789 said:


> *Peerless #ZT741 Cable Chains*
> 
> I just purchased the Peerless #ZT741 from Amazon for $95.00 as they fit the 255/50-20 Tires on my SEL Premium. I installed them on my driveway and drove down the street to see if they hit anywhere and they did not. For those of you saying “what a goof to drive on dry pavement”, I’d rather find out they don’t fit while at home than on a snowy mountain pass. I can also install them in ½ the time having done it once and that is important to me when it is cold.
> 
> ...


Do these scratch the rims?


----------

